# Truck Oval at GLRC



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread was developed to inform people that GLRC does have Oval Truck racing for those who did not know!
We are located at 2605 Sanford st SW Grandville,MI just off 28th ST in the rivertown sports complex.

Because of the short comings at the lansing track I am personaly inviting any of the Truck Oval guys from the Lansing area and the Grand Rapids area to come and race with us.
Our track is 84ft long by 36ft wide.
We race Friday night, doors open at 5:00pm racing usually starts between 6:30pm and 7:00pm. So if you love to race Oval Trucks please come and check us out.  

Alex Knapp


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

This is the onroad treads not Oval.Maybe you should post this in OVAL  .


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> This is the onroad treads not Oval.Maybe you should post this in OVAL  .


Ed, maybe you havent noticed but their is one on the oval thread. I put this on the on-road thread so that the on-road guys would know to, and maybe wan't to check it out. End of discussion.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

JankmasterA said:


> Ed, maybe you havent noticed but their is one on the oval thread. I put this on the on-road thread so that the on-road guys would know to, and maybe wan't to check it out. End of discussion.


 Yes I know there is one in oval .How many threads do you guys need? You have 5 now just on the first page of the onroad theads.Wait I know you guys can just close it when somthing is said you dont like :thumbsup:


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

First of all, this is not about how many threads anybody can have. Last friday one of the truck oval guys from lansing asked me if I could start a thread that says we have truck oval at GLRC, so I did. I am letting everybody know this, On-Road, Off-road, Oval, whoever. So I am asking nicely, lets keep this strictly questions and comments about truck oval, not a thread that is used for a instant messanger. If you would like to speak with me or anybody else about non Truck Oval related items please P.M. them or call them.
THANK YOU,
ALEX KNAPP


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

No I will post here just like you have.And dont care if you like it or not .


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> No I will post here just like you have.And dont care if you like it or not .


*Everybody* knock it off! There is no need to reply negativly to any theads. If you don't like where a thread is then don't look or reply to it. END of disscusion.


----------

